# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pula - štand u srijedu, 22.04. od10 do 12

## kailash

Obilježavamo Dan planeta Zemlje prigodnim štandom koji će biti u *srijedu* *22. travnja* *od 10 do 12 sati,* *na Gradskoj tržnici* (kraj fontane). Štand je organiziran u suradnji s udrugom Zelena Istra (akcija "Plastično nije fantastično" koja promovira korištenje platnenih vrećica) i udrugom Merlin (koja uči građane kako sašiti vlastitu platnenu vrećicu).

Pozivamo vas zato da nam se pridružite, a mi ćemo vas upoznati  s prednostima modernih platnenih pelena i s našim, Rodinim platnenim pelenama. 

Obavještavamo pulske rodilje iz 2009. godine da će na Rodinom štandu u srijedu moći preuzeti platnenu pelenu - poklon Grada Pule svakoj pulskoj rodilji. Rodinu platnenu pelenu Grad Pula poklanja u sklopu projekta Rodina pusa Puli.

----------


## sir_oliver

ako netko pročita u međuvremenu, da li će se moći i kupiti pelene, bilo na štandu ili na radionici? da znam opljačkati bankomat  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

koja šteta što je u srijedu...   :Sad:

----------


## Mama Medo

> ako netko pročita u međuvremenu, da li će se moći i kupiti pelene, bilo na štandu ili na radionici? da znam opljačkati bankomat


daaaa, moći će se kupiti pelene i to po 10% sniženoj cijeni!!   :Smile:

----------


## Mama Medo

> koja šteta što je u srijedu...


ima još i štand u pazinu u subotu   :Wink:

----------


## sir_oliver

jeste da sam došla oko 11:30 ali skoro sam ostala bez pelena.kažu bila gužva.
pohvale i pozdrav curama/ženama sa štanda

----------


## bimba iaia

> ima još i štand u pazinu u subotu


Čega će biti u Pazinu?   :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

nisam sigurna ni da ću moći biti u Pazinu ali pokušat ću (ako to ne dovede do razvoda braka   :Grin:  )
Na štandu bi trebalo biti svega što i na ostalim štandovima, pelene, majice, platnene vrećice...

----------


## pomikaki

E da. A hoće li biti torbica za pelene? Da li u to mogu baš one dobro popišane? Tj. koliko su nepropusne   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> E da. A hoće li biti torbica za pelene? Da li u to mogu baš one dobro popišane? Tj. koliko su nepropusne


bit će ih. mogu mokre, nepropusne su skroz. i jako lijepe 8)

----------


## upornamama

Baš mi je žao da nisam bila...

----------


## fegusti

čula sam na radiju da je bila jagma za platnenim vrećicama.

----------


## kailash

> čula sam na radiju da je bila jagma za platnenim vrećicama.


ma da. penzići navalili, vrećice planule prije službenog otvaranja štanda  :Laughing:

----------


## upornamama

A znaš kako je - rijetko dobiju nešto mufte.

----------


## clio180

a ja sam skroz fulala i dan i datum...
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
morat ću u subotu za Pazin!  :Smile:

----------


## piplica

Clio, dođi sutra na radionicu!

----------


## galicia

cure, znam da padam s marsa, ali znate li možda za slične akcije u 2012. i 2013. godini? trudna sam, termin mi je 17.03.2013., a sve se više zanimam za platnene pelene. hvalaaaa!!  :Smile:

----------


## lionne

Promakao mi je tvoj post pa odgovor kasni nekoliko mjeseci, ali...
... ako nisi još kupovala pelene - upravo je na rodinom webshopu u toku božićni popust od 20% na sve artikle!
Zaviri u http://webshop.roda.hr/

Štanda do proljeća neće biti...

----------

